# Drill press



## Great White TJ (Nov 15, 2010)

I need to get a 16 speed Drill Press. I just need one that will drill a 5/8 to 1" holes. I sure could use some Ideas and Brands ect.


----------



## ReiKo (May 6, 2011)

Great White TJ said:


> I need to get a 16 speed Drill Press. I just need one that will drill a 5/8 to 1" holes. I sure could use some Ideas and Brands ect.


 Everyday use? Professional use?


----------



## Great White TJ (Nov 15, 2010)

Weekend use.


----------



## ReiKo (May 6, 2011)

Jet
Craftsman
Beliegh


Any good name brand will suit your needs...


----------



## Great White TJ (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ReiKo (May 6, 2011)

Great White TJ said:


> Thanks for the info.


 Welcome


----------

